# Getting the error Windows Update Client failed to detect with error 0x800b0001



## vpdeepthi (May 28, 2012)

Hi All

Some of our client machine(Windows7) is not taking update from WSUS server. When we verified the WindowsUpdate logs, we could see that WU client version is changed to 7.6.7600.256 from 7.5.7601.17514.Our WSUS server is running with version WSUS 3.0 SP1 on windows 2003 server. So we suspect this may be the reason windows 7 machines is getting the error message 'Windows Update Client failed to detect with error 0x800b0001' when it try to get the update from WSUS server.

So please suggest any steps to change the WU client version on windows 7 back to 7.5.7601.17514

Please find the attached log file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is about your error Error code when you try to use Windows Update or Microsoft Update to install updates: "0x800B0001"


----------

